# Dog in Oil



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ok, so last year some time I bought some summerwinds coat oil, I was told to put Kaden in oil and to use this brand. Anywho, did I just waste a bunch of money? 
I have used it once. he is not in specials coat, Im not showing every weekend.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it seems that the idea of putting a dog in oil is becoming old fashioned. I may be wrong, maybe it depends on the brand? But it seems most people are saying the oil actually is inclined to cause the dirt and crud to STICK to the coat. Yes in some ways it's protecting the coat, but in other ways it's wreaking it too?

Just keeping their coat wrapped, brushed, conditioned and clean goes furthur than using oil.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know I had a breeder tell me that she recently had to put her dog in oil because no matter what she did his coat matted. She is experienced in conformation showing and does her own coats so she knows how to brush a dog and for some reason this particular dog gave her a lot of trouble. She put him in oil for quite a while and as his coat was changing he still went through tons of mats and he had to wait out shows but eventually it calmed down and he's stopped matting and she hasn't needed to oil him up.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> it seems that the idea of putting a dog in oil is becoming old fashioned. I may be wrong, maybe it depends on the brand? But it seems most people are saying the oil actually is inclined to cause the dirt and crud to STICK to the coat. Yes in some ways it's protecting the coat, but in other ways it's wreaking it too?
> 
> Just keeping their coat wrapped, brushed, conditioned and clean goes furthur than using oil.


I despair that I will ever get the huge coat. I am not sure if it is just Kitty or if it is what I am doing.. But she is allowed to play 
I sppray her with Mink oil after batha nd during blow out...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just bought Laserlites Drape conditioner. Its supposed to stop Mats. 

We are looking for a product now that we can use on enzo with oil. I think i will most likely end up making my own for him ( I know what ingredients I would like to use) . The thing is if you bathe your dog once a week and use a CLARIFYING Shampoo it should be fine. If you just keep using oils and never clarifying the hair will be limp oily. 

We put pure shea butter on Enzo's top know when we band him. I also use Mega tek which is also another heavy conditioner. His his hair is nice and lush.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Where can I find *Laserlites Drape and Mega tek conditioner. Its supposed to stop Mats. *Remember I am in BFE


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Where can I find *Laserlites Drape and Mega tek conditioner. Its supposed to stop Mats. *Remember I am in BFE


Here is the Link Sivaro told me about them, they have this product to put dog in oil but its not sold in USA. Laserlites is a AU product.

http://www.laserlitesna.com/

We have not used the laser lites yet we are trying to figure out how to dilute it lol

Mega is to grow hair ( it works because I use it on my own hair) We basically just use it to stop breakage also we leave this in. I will put this on him when he is dry as well as wet.

http://www.eqyss.com/ Look for coat rebuilder


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you *so much *it figures that the one is a horse product  I used the Mane and tail on pee coats with the irish, I Loved it...And it worked great ! So i am anxious to try this,,,


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thank you *so much *it figures that the one is a horse product  I used the Mane and tail on pee coats with the irish, I Loved it...And it worked great ! So i am anxious to try this,,,


The megat tek is for horses and pets even people lol this is why I said I use it on my own hair. they have a separate brand now for people called ovations but why buy that when the animal one is cheaper ? lol


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Oil works *wonders* if your particular dog is very prone to matting. Brushing out mats is one of the biggest contributors to breaking coat. The less you can brush, the better off you are. Oil isn't for everyone! If you want your dog to look their best in between show, you aren't going to like it. They look like heck and you wonder what you are doing. But then you bathe and blow them out and their coat has grown an inch and is gorgeous. Oils vary in *oiliness*. What works best on one dog doesn't work so great on another. Some dogs need heavy oil some need just light. The heavy oil *can* stain furniture, especially fabric couches and chairs if the dog lay in them or rub on them. For something lighter, summerwind is a good oil or even biogroom supercream leave in conditioner. Some people do make their own oil.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Kalstone's book says to make your own "oil" by using a heavier conditioner and just keep scooping it up and applying it over the dog and then leave it on it. I'd hate oil on dogs because of the leaving it on the furniture stuff.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I like to use Mane & Tail as I have it around all of the time for horses. I found that it works really well for my spoos. I certainly does miracles for grooming out a main and tail completely tangled in burdock. 

My one question is, does the oil help with the skin? It is winter here now and we have found our dogs scratching at their skin. There aren't any skin problems and no flea/ticks. I am sure they have dry skin and are itchy just like we get in the winter time. The heating is very drying.
_


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

I keep Yogi in #1 All systems Primrose Humectant oil. He mats terribly without it. Although I have read that keeping a dog in oil can cause skin issues, I have not experienced it. I would think that in the winter in particular, when it is very dry and static abounds, that oil could be beneficial. I bathe him and reapply the oil every week to 10 days. He does get very dirty in the oil, but as long as there are no mats and no hair loss i couldn't care less how he looks. Dawn dishwashing liquid is the best way to remove the oil completely for the show ring. If not showing, i simply bathe him in a good quality shampoo and don't worry about the oil, since I am reapplying it anyway.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I use plush puppy shampoo and conditioner with cowboy magic after drying on the dry spots and just drops of #1 all systems pure lanolin on the hair that I am wraping. So when I take the wraps down I can put my fingers through her coat and relieve any knots that may be there. Also I dont leave the wraps in three days at a time, every other day I put my fingers though the wrap area and re-wrap. This way there is less of a chance of pulling out hair. My standard is my bird dog and has been taken out of the field 9 months ago to show in April, her coat is almost ready, her top knot is not as long as I would like but it is thick and nice.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I like to use Mane & Tail as I have it around all of the time for horses. I found that it works really well for my spoos. I certainly does miracles for grooming out a main and tail completely tangled in burdock.
> 
> My one question is, does the oil help with the skin? It is winter here now and we have found our dogs scratching at their skin. There aren't any skin problems and no flea/ticks. I am sure they have dry skin and are itchy just like we get in the winter time. The heating is very drying.
> _


I use to use this on pee coats on the setters, and on the furnishings as well.. It has wax in it. How is it working out on the spoos?


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Im not sure how it will work on the dogs but its great on my paint horse. Ya know the white spots always get stuff that wont come off.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have Paint horses too ! A grey and a red !!!!!


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool - I have a sorral and white. I'll have to post pics.


----------

